# windows trim with board and batten sidings



## zdenek (Sep 21, 2008)

I have Milard vinyl windows installed. The edge of the window is at 1.5 inches from the exterior plywood. Now I would like to install a board and batten sidings with trim around windows. Being in BC, Canada I have to respect the rain screen requirements (1/2 inch space between plywood and the siding). The thickness of the siding wood is 15/16''. Any suggestions how to do this?
Thank you.


----------



## baylegg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey, did you ever figure this out? I'm doing pretty much the same thing and am having difficulty figuring out the window trim.

Thanks, Peter


----------



## zdenek (Sep 21, 2008)

*window trim*

Hi Peter, I did not g et any reply to my question. In the mean time I go for a reverse - batten and board version. Battens are milled at 0.5" so they fit in the rain screen. Boards go on the top. Officially asked - this is compliant. The total thickness is 1.5" which is what I need. I hope this help you. Regards Zdenek


----------

